# QUICK! Can alcohol "go bad" or "get rancid"?



## kimberlylibby (Dec 28, 2003)

I'm not sure on this and want to check!

We have a 2yo bottle of vodka that has been opened, is it "bad"?

Kimberly


----------



## JesiLynne (Aug 25, 2004)

Smell it
Alcohol can go bad after awhile, but i am not sure how long it would take to do so. I don't think 2 years for vodka would do it.
If it smells "off" I wouldn't risk it.
Wine gets cloudy after awhile if opened and not refridgerated.


----------



## artgoddess (Jun 29, 2004)

Drink up mama, Vodka isn't going to "go bad". Almost any hard liquor will be fine for at least 5 years. Some longer than others depending on how much sugar is in it, like cordials etc... But Vodka is the cleanest alcohol out there, so it would probably last 25 years.


----------



## kimberlylibby (Dec 28, 2003)

awesome









Kimberly (pouring in the cranberry juice as we type







)


----------



## wemoon (Aug 31, 2002)

Yea, your vodka should be fine









The only thing that I keep an eye on is wine cause it'll turn to vineager. Not bad for you, but doesn't taste so nice.


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

Hard liquor gets better. There's a reason why cognac and really old scotches are so expensive.







One of the best breakfasts I ever had was a shot of 50 year old cognac. (Hey, I was on vacation!







: )


----------



## meco (Mar 1, 2004)

Though I did have some rum that went very, very bad. Of course I found it at the MIL and it had to have been bought when her husband was still alive so it must have been 6 or 7 or 8 years old.









Not pleasent at all. Not at all.

OTOH, some liquors do get much better with age.

I agree the vodka is good to go.







Enjoy

And, wine tip--if it does go bad you can still use it for cooking for up to a month. And you can freeze it in an ice cube tray and it stays better for longer, plus the convenience of proportioned cooking servings


----------



## kama'aina mama (Nov 19, 2001)

Two things: The kind of aged liquers that get better with age only do so in the cask... not in the bottle at your house and certainly not after being opened. Once bottled alcohol is dead and practically does not change. Wine, conversly is alive and does change and get better in the bottle if it was made well enough to do so.

Kimber, honey... despite everything I said above I am VERY concerned about the quality of the vodka you have in your possesion. Please PM me for my mailing address ASAP and I will conduct extensive testing of this product, for your safety.


----------



## artgoddess (Jun 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kama'aina mama*
Kimber, honey... despite everything I said above I am VERY concerned about the quality of the vodka you have in your possesion. Please PM me for my mailing address ASAP and I will conduct extensive testing of this product, for your safety.









Now why didn't I think of that?


----------



## kama'aina mama (Nov 19, 2001)

Few people are as genuinely wicked as I. Don't beat yourself up about it.


----------



## chalupamom (Apr 15, 2002)

I once had some tequila that I thought had turned. After each shot (ahem, like, four of them) my stomach did this little lurch. So I finally stopped and switched to warm soda to settle my stomach.

Turned out I was pregnant, but didn't yet know it, and my stomach was trying to tell me to "stop it already!". Thank goodness I decided to switch to the soda (although I supposed it's only marginally better than the shots) instead of plowing ahead with my usuall 8-12 shots.

Those were the days...gone now and with a substantial savings in tequila purchases!


----------

